
The Zephyr Abstract Syntax Description Language - rspivak
https://www.cs.princeton.edu/research/techreps/TR-554-97
======
nickpsecurity
Interesting stuff. Especially that it's potentially a suitable ASN.1
replacement. Galois already did a high assurance version of ASN.1. This would
be trivial for them.

Curious, did this ever go anywhere? Anyone using it for something interesting?
Or did something better replace it?

